# Which prop for my gheenoe classic with 15hp johnson?



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

If I had to guess it would be either a 11 or 12, I had a Lowe 1436 Jon with a 15 yami and it ran a 12 pitch, at around 6000 rpms, fast little boat would run 29 mph all day solo but once I put trolling motor, group 27 battery, full gas and 2 people I went down to a 11 and only lost a few mph. So get a tach see where you at with Rpms and also how much weight you have


----------



## Hurricaneredbone (Dec 23, 2013)

So i read that the original prop for this motor is. 9.25" x 10" pitch. Unfortunately i dont know how that prop would run on my boat n load, i am think abut getting the amita 4 to get better holeshot, but im wondering: since 4 blades reduce top speed but increase torque, cant you just get a higher pitch 4 blade to get the best of both?


----------

